# My arrow paper tunes bullet holes --but!!



## Xtreme Steve (Jan 21, 2005)

It souds like you are getting phantom tears. Set everything back to "0"... FOr ICS and carbon shafts the bottom of th eknock should be no higher than 1/8" above square...


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

seems strange if its way out like that. I've never paper tuned if the bow is grouping well and arrow flight looks good, why would ya?
Typically you move your rest first until your out of adjustment or have vane contact then your nocking point, now thats what i've always been told and i'm no bow tech so hopefully someone else can help, javi is the local pro on that stuff.
Myself it was grouping well and good arrow flight i' would have left it alone.
Bryan


----------



## ffemtp (Oct 24, 2002)

If it is shooting bullet holes, dont worry about it. Shoot some groups at 20 and 30 yds and see how it groups. if grouping good, I would leave it alone. I have one bow that has the nock at 7/16" above center. Yes, the arrow sits downhill at rest, but it is shooting bullet holes and field tips and broadheads shoot the same out to 40 yds. Dont worry so much about how it looks. If it is working for you, it is where it needs to be for you.


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

onmedic said:


> . I've never paper it was grouping well and good arrow flight i' would have left it alone.
> Bryan



IMHO paper tuning is a waste of time, however, it will get your arrow flight close enought to fine tune or micro tune. As far as additional tuning even if it groups well or has good flight-- yes but more so for hunting --- You want the arrow flight pefect so you can get all the KE's your set up is capable of. An arrow that isn't flying exactly straight will not have the penetration as one that enters the target straight. IMHO you need to paper tune or bare shaft tune, to get close, and then walk back and group tune to get the final results you need. It may not make sense but thats MHO. :wink:


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Is that Clearwater bow a single cam? The older single cams needed to be nock high to tune right.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not sure what you mean by way low. Do you mean that the nock is lower than the rest? If so your arrows may not have enough spine. 

Did you shoot bullet holes at more than one distance? Even the worst tuned bow will shoot bullet holes at one distance. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## badgerpro (Aug 12, 2005)

I recently had the same problem with my new apex and it turned out being the tiller was out of tune. Corrected the tiller problem and now the nock travel is pretty level. Arrow flight is solid and the grouping is fantastic. 

The thing that led me to checking the tiller was I had arrows that were hitting low even though I was dead on at release and my form during the shot was pretty good. Corrected the tiller and all problems went away.

Something to at least take a look at. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

grouptune and forget about it. last time i heard there wasn't a paper season.

never papertuned and probably never will. the only time i have checked with paper all three bows of my shot good holes. i dont say "bulletholes cause its not a bullet,lol.


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

AKDoug said:


> Is that Clearwater bow a single cam? The older single cams needed to be nock high to tune right.


its 2 cam bow, i put the nock back where it was at. Group better now. Forget about paper tuning!


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

AllenRead said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by way low. Do you mean that the nock is lower than the rest? If so your arrows may not have enough spine.
> 
> Did you shoot bullet holes at more than one distance? Even the worst tuned bow will shoot bullet holes at one distance.
> 
> ...


the arrow point sits lower than the nock while on the rest, arrow sits downhill on rest.


----------

